# Kirkstone Pass In A MH?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Just booked for Saturday night at Sykeside site (Brotherswater) in the Lake District. The obvious route for us, from the south, takes us over Kirkstone Pass. However, a confirming e.mail from the site operator recommends NOT using Kirkstone due to it's steepness & the fact that it is narrow in places. Can anybody tell me if this is the site operator just being safe, or is it common sense? We are 5.7 metres long by just over 2 metres wide.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

It is a bit narrow at the top but I have done it no problem in a large Hymer but it was in October and there was no other traffic, I wouldn't want to do it on a busy day as the passing places are limited.
JP


----------



## Wut (Feb 3, 2010)

The kirkstone pass should not be a problem - done it many times in a 7/2.3 mtr MH. Coaches do it all the time but meeting one on some of the bends could be a bit tight. 
There is a small road that joins the Kirkstone Pass from Ambleside (the Struggle) this is a bit more difficult and i would not recommend it in a MH. 

David


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Wut said:


> The kirkstone pass should not be a problem - done it many times in a 7/2.3 mtr MH. Coaches do it all the time but meeting one on some of the bends could be a bit tight.
> There is a small road that joins the Kirkstone Pass from Ambleside (the Struggle) this is a bit more difficult and i would not recommend it in a MH.
> 
> David


Thanks for this. It is about 3 years since I did Kirkstone &, on the return journey, we took that road you mentioned down to Ambleside. It was bad enough in the Fiesta I was driving so I certainly won't be attempting to take my beloved MH up or down it .


----------



## SteveJa (Mar 3, 2010)

The Struggle has a 7'6" width restriction IIRC.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

i have taken a 12 metre coach over it in both directions as part of a scenic tour on numerous occasions.
i am nervous of drops on the side of the road but i could cope with this pass.
dont be put off.
if you like scenary, do it.
roy.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jimmy

It's not a problem done it many times and will be doing it in May again, mine 7.5M long.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Wouldn't do it currently (i.e today) with the amount of ice on the steep corners - I have trouble getting up and down in a small 4 x 4. 

For the cost of a few litres of diesel, take out the risk and go via Penrith, then A592 to Glenridding - unless of course you fancy your chances with Lakeland stone walls. They don't often lose however ! 

If you do decide to chance it, and the road has been officially closed by the police, you can be prosecuted, and your insurance is also invalid should you then have a crash. just a thought...

Smick


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*kirkston pass*

we live not far from there and whilst i have never taken my mhome over thre our freinds have and it is about the same size as yours and they had no problems its given a good wkend up hear and looking at the top of the snow covered hills in the sunlight yesterday was breathtaking go for it you will love it ps dont forget to bring your thermals.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Jimmy,

We have done it a few times also and we are 7.5 mtrs. And we have been to Sykeside a few times, great base for walking>

You will see lots of debris at various points along the routes 8O mainly wing mirrors 8O 

I wouldn't recommend the struggle though!

Dean


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As a previous poster said check the weather. Ice is often a problem. I used to have a boat on windermere and ullswater and ive seen ice on the top of the pass in May!

In a MH its probably not that much longer to go up the M6 to Penrith. Great deli in the centre of penrith J & J Grahams as well as Cranstons outlet on the outskirts near halfords for award winning cumberland sausage. I would go to Penrith, spend a fortune on top quality food, Stop at Pooley Bridge (Sun Inn) at Ullswater for a pint and some lunch and then have a leisurely drive down to Brothers Water. In fact you can stay in the Sun or The Pooley Bridge car parks overnight for free and you very welcome.

Dont listen to me though as your probably fit and active and healthy (unlike me)!

Good luck


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Interesting you say that Barry, because it's what I'd been thinking. Can you take a motorhome over Kirkstone? Yes. It's not like Hardnott or anything (although some would claim that notch on their bed). 

Is there a great deal of point putting yourself through the stress, versus the (not much further) M6 to Penrith and nice drive along Ullswater? No.

Paul


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Based on the responses on here & considering that it is still early on in the season it looks like it Penrith, etc, here we come. Thanks for all your responses. They have certainly given me something to think about - not least is the risk worth it against the few extra miles added to the journey.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you spot a bloke in the car park at Glenriding. Ullswater on Saturday struggling to put a boat and outboard the back of someones car that'l be me!

Got some bloke coming all the way up from cornwall to buy me dinghy advertised on here.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

barryd said:


> If you spot a bloke in the car park at Glenriding. Ullswater on Saturday struggling to put a boat and outboard the back of someones car that'l be me!
> 
> Got some bloke coming all the way up from cornwall to buy me dinghy advertised on here.


You might regret saying that :lol:. I know the car park at Glenridding (we stayed in the village a couple of years ago), so we may well stop off in the car park to 'watch events unfold'.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The dodgy deal takes place at 4pm. Turn up and try and up the price a bit!


----------

